# Codesys -> Hilscher CIF50PB



## röhrengertl (15 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat jemand schon mal eine Hilscher CIF50PB mit Codesys zum laufen gebracht? Also über Sycon kann ich die Karte und einen Slave verbinden und auch Werte auf den Slave schreiben. In Codesys 2.3.9.9 und auch in 3.2 bekomme ich jedoch keine Verbindung!

In 2.3.9.9 bricht er mir mit Kommunikationsfehler #0 ab.

In 3.2 zeigt er mir unter der Registrierkarte Status bei CIF_50PB 

PCI-Bus: kein Treiber gefunden ; Profibus: kein Treiber gefunden

hat da jemand eine Ahnung? Ich werd hier noch verrückt mit dem....


----------



## röhrengertl (21 Januar 2009)

*Unter 2.3 funkt es!*

Also unter Codesys 2.3 funkt es schon! Die schlampern alle ein
bißchen mit der Doku! Aber wenn man es weiss ist es eigentlich einfach!


----------



## Jason88 (6 Dezember 2010)

Hi
ich habe auch eine Cif 50 PB von Hilscher und versuche mit codesys v3.3 eine Verbindung zur Karte aufzubauen.wenn ich auf Status klicke bekomme ich genau die selbe Fehlermeldung, PCI Bus: kein Treiber; Profibus: kein Treiber, kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie du das problem gelöst hast?


----------



## röhrengertl (7 Dezember 2010)

*Hallo ist lange her!*

Ich kann mal nachsehen, bin aber nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand! Habe das Ampelprogramm aber zum laufen gebracht! Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Rudi (7 Dezember 2010)

*Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.*

@röhrengertl,
ich kann zwar hier im Moment nichts zum Thema beisteuern, freue mich aber wieder mal was von Dir zu hören.


----------



## hapeter (7 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe auch etwas mit der CIF50PB und der "CoDeSys  SP Win V3" von CoDeSys V3.4SP1 gekämpft. Verwendet werden muss für Windows der Treiber SysDrv3S.sys im Verzeichnis %Programme%\3S CoDeSys\GatewayPLC\Driver.
Letztendlich habe ich es nur auf einem HP 7900 Elite PC mit Intel-Prozessor stabil zum laufen bekommen. Auf zwei anderen PCs mit AMD-Prozessoren lief es mal sporadisch oder gar nicht. 
GSD-Dateien für die Busteilnehmer habe ich über Tools -> Geräte-Repository -> Installieren hinzugefügt. Wegen der anfänglichen Probleme habe ich nicht die GSD-Dateien die ich bisher mit der CoDeSys SP RTE V2.3 verwendet habe benutzt, sondern die neuesten Versionen bei den Geräteherstellern besorgt.


----------



## Jason88 (8 Dezember 2010)

Hi
Erstma vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Habe gestern bei 3S angerufen, die haben  mir auch gesagt dass ich den SysDrv3S.sys Treiber installieren- und den cif Driver von Hilscher löschen muss.
Hatt aber auch nichts gebracht, bekomm immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
Dann werde ichs auch mal nen anderen pc probieren, vielleicht liegts beim mir auch daran


----------

